# FreeBSD 8.x and 9.x ignoring IPv6 RA



## todor (Aug 22, 2012)

Heya,

I am having a problem with 3 different FreeBSD machines failing to auto-configure themselves for IPv6 despite receiving an RA packet. 

Here's the outline:

```
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=9b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM>
	ether 00:0c:29:34:d6:c8
	inet X.X.X.X netmask 0xffffffc0 broadcast X.X.X.127
	inet6 fe80::20c:29ff:fe34:d6c8%em0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
	nd6 options=23<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
	status: active
web02# sysctl net.inet6.ip6.accept_rtadv
net.inet6.ip6.accept_rtadv: 1
```
tcpdump while running *rtsol em0*:

```
listening on em0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes
19:37:56.091190 IP6 fe80::20c:29ff:fe34:d6c8 > ff02::2: ICMP6, router solicitation, length 16
19:37:56.531371 IP6 fe80:2::1 > ff02::1: ICMP6, router advertisement, length 56
19:38:00.101147 IP6 fe80::20c:29ff:fe34:d6c8 > ff02::2: ICMP6, router solicitation, length 16
19:38:00.339449 IP6 fe80:2::1 > ff02::1: ICMP6, router advertisement, length 56
19:38:04.111183 IP6 fe80::20c:29ff:fe34:d6c8 > ff02::2: ICMP6, router solicitation, length 16
19:38:04.197359 IP6 fe80:2::1 > ff02::1: ICMP6, router advertisement, length 56
```

contents of rc.conf:

```
ipv6_network_interfaces="em0"
ifconfig_em0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
ip6addrctl_policy="ipv6_prefer"
```

No host firewall is configured on the server. The above is from a FreeBSD 9.0 machine, however I a having similar issues on FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p4 and 8.1-RELEASE. At the same time a Linux host on the same broadcast domain is working making me believe I am overlooking something simple. 

Can anybody assist?


----------



## fbsd1 (Aug 25, 2012)

typo error in

```
ifconfig_em0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
```


```
ifconfig_em0_ipv6="inet6_accept_rtadv"
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2012)

fbsd1 said:
			
		

> typo error in
> 
> ```
> ifconfig_em0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
> ```



No, that's not a typo. That is the correct way.


----------

